# Chicken Pot Pie?  Apple Fries?



## Jared_mizanin (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello all,

I'm trying to plan a special for our bar/restaurant later this month.  With fall approaching, I wanted to try to do a chicken pot pie special.  I've never made one, and I'm thinking doing mini pies (individualized) might be too hard (or too costly?).  Anybody know where I can get pre-made mini pot pie crusts, and how much they may cost?

Anyways, I was considering just making a couple large pies, and serving a wedge for each order.  I am not sure what goes with a chicken pot pie, but recently I made apple fries (learned from chef Jason Hill) and they were delicious.  I served those alongside a southwestern chicken sandwich...awesome.  The apple fries are fried at 350F for a few minutes (coated thinly with corn starch), then lightly shaken in a sugar/cinnamon mixture.  A dipping sauce made from marshmallow creme, cream cheese, and pumpkin pie spice turns the otherwise great side-dish into an AWESOME side-dish.  Not sure if I should save those fries for another special.

Also, what else would go good with those apple fries?  

Sorry for everything being so jumbled...I'm a bit confused!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 2, 2011)

For the chicken pot pie special I would make a large pot of chicken stew and then top each serving with a round of pre-baked  puff pastry cut to fit your serving dishes. 

 The other way would be to make up the stew and top it with raw puff pastry and run it into a hot oven until it is baked.

Final thought is to forget the pie and serve chicken and biscuits.  

After a couple cocktails its all good


----------



## WhiteRoses (Sep 6, 2011)

I agree, a chicken stew with puff pastry would be the best way to go. This way, you could prep the stew ahead, and drop a laddle full in a oblong(or any larger sized) ramikin, top with puffed pastry, brush it with egg wash and pop it in the oven. This way, you will not have to worry about customers complaining of mushy bottom crush. 

I, myself, was planning on doing chicken potpies for a lunch special, at the club I work in. It's super easy and on cold days, like today, ingenius. People will LOVE it!  Good luck and please let us know how it goes.


----------

